# Nubian Goats and Cold Temperatures



## cteague (Nov 14, 2015)

We have had warm weather here in east TN in the 60°-75° range and today it dropped to 25°. My nubian billy is struggling.  He is COLD! And now has a cough and runny nose. My 2 pygmys and my 2 boer crosses have very thick fur. He doesn't and he shivers. He isnt a year old yet.  Would it be a bad idea to get him some sort of jacket? And if there is a place to get one...where would I get one? My local Co-op has dog blankets like a horse blanket. But dont know if that would work or not.  I was in the field and he never leaves our side and he went to the barn. Lol. Poor lil fella. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. TIA.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 15, 2015)

Somehow you ended up with a double post.  Sorry I can't be of more help, but you may find additional info here:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...9431-questions-about-nubian-goats-winter.html

Good luck!  Oh, and please come back and let us know what you do/did, and how it worked. It might help someone else sharing your predicament.


----------



## cteague (Nov 15, 2015)

I know. Im new to forums and dont know how to delete.  Lol. And I dont have good service at my house and I probably hit it twice. Thank u for responding


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 15, 2015)

Just contact the admins... they will delete the double post... you can do this by going to the double post and hit "report" then explain double post... that is the easy way. 

As far as Nubians... ugh we only have 1 doe but we have the offspring which are mini's... the Sr doe does fine... her kids even though they are beefy little things at birth were COLD last year and shivering even with them being in a warmed kidding stall with momma. We had to pull them in the house. The Nigie kids did great and they weren't nearly as large. Nubians do not seem to like the cold that is for sure.

A good bit of straw bedding with a good shelter is best.

You can get a goat/sheep blanket... but many don't keep them on. 
Take your bucks temp...watch for pneumonia. 

http://www.jefferspet.com/categories/goat-blankets

The only thing with blankets is you must make sure no moisture gets trapped. 

We have blankets for kids but we make our own.


----------



## cteague (Nov 16, 2015)

Ok thank u! I think I'm gonna try the heat lamp and lots of straw. If they dont eat it all. Lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2015)

I wouldn't do heat lamp. So many barn fires are started by those lamps.


----------



## cteague (Nov 16, 2015)

My luck Flash would chew the cord fry himself then set the county on fire. Lol. I might not should


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 16, 2015)

Have you heard of heat/warming barrels? Many use these for their new born/young kids to give them a warm spot to go to when cold. You can use a "heat bulb" relatively safely inside one or a high wattage regular bulb.  Check it out:

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/by-request-the-warming-barrel-pics-have-been-uploaded.7830/


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> Have you heard of heat/warming barrels? Many use these for their new born/young kids to give them a warm spot to go to when cold. You can use a "heat bulb" relatively safely inside one or a high wattage regular bulb.  Check it out:
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/by-request-the-warming-barrel-pics-have-been-uploaded.7830/



Problem is with the "new" MANDATORY lightbulbs they do not give off heat.  

A one year old would be too big for a barrel.


----------

